# Cooler Master GX 650W Bronze



## crmaris (Jun 14, 2011)

Recently, Cooler Master released their new GX Gold Series. The two most significant improvements of the new models are the change of the OEM from Seventeam to Enhance and the upgraded efficiency from 80 Plus to 80 Plus Bronze. The test subject of today’s review will be the CM GX650W Bronze, which offers similar specs as the previous model but sports the popular 80Plus Bronze certification.

*Show full review*


----------



## _LEGendARY_ (Jun 23, 2011)

*I have got the GX 750 Watt*

Hi , 6 months ago I made an upgrade to my system throwing in another 5850 video card for a CFX setup ,, had to "upgrade" my PSU to this one .. which turned out to be the worst upgrade ever 

It is too noisy even at idle ,, under load its unbearable realy :shadedshu

So, I dont recommend it to any multi graphics card setup or even for a High end single GPU setup like the GTX 580.


Thnx for the review


----------



## Joe Public (Jun 23, 2011)

_LEGendARY_ said:


> Hi , 6 months ago I made an upgrade to my system throwing in another 5850 video card for a CFX setup ,, had to "upgrade" my PSU to this one .. which turned out to be the worst upgrade ever
> 
> It is too noisy even at idle ,, under load its unbearable realy :shadedshu
> 
> ...



There are two versions of this PSU, this is the second one.    The first GX series were generally bad, especially the 750W one, the 650W you have is most likely not much better.   Since this one is made by a different OEM, it might perform differently in regards to noise.


----------

